# Sumter County



## lung buster (Nov 7, 2013)

Hows deer movement? Any news on the rut?


----------



## Duff (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## desperadoteam (Nov 18, 2013)

Very liitle deer movement last two weekends. Seeing plenty of scrapes and rubs. Think Thanksgiving or the week after it will be the ticket!


----------

